

Government wants to regulate your computers. - Atlas
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/46272433/ns/technology_and_science-security/#.Ty8ro0xSQqQ

======
Karunamon
Horribly inaccurate, link-bait-y headline.

    
    
        FTA>  A developing Senate plan that would bolster the government's ability to regulate the computer security of *companies that run critical industries* is drawing strong opposition from businesses that say it goes too far and security experts who believe it should have even more teeth.

